# Celebration vs. Tifway 419 photo



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Just wanted to share a photo and show the color difference between the two turfs if anyone is trying to decide. I'm really falling in love with this celebration Bermuda! You can make tifway close to celebration with lots of Nitrogen and Iron but the celebration is far superior in my opinion. Wish I could replace my front lawn with it as well.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Very nice. I ditched lattitude 36 for celebration a few months ago. I can't tell you how many people stop and ask how I made my grass so green. It's the darkest and greenest grass I've ever seen. Literally makes healthy neighboring yards look scalped. Gets even better over time.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Love me some Celebration...


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

So the celebration is the darker green? I reno'd my lawn last year, and put down KBG. It's not doing so well lately, and there's several Bermuda plants trying to come back to life. I may have to "embrace the Bermuda" as I keep telling my wife because I have always, always hated it. I still do, but it may be the best option in Georgia for low-cut turf.

Is celbration sod only? Or seed also?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Celebration is sod only, as in sod, sprigs or plugs.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

White94RX said:


> So the celebration is the darker green? I reno'd my lawn last year, and put down KBG. It's not doing so well lately, and there's several Bermuda plants trying to come back to life. I may have to "embrace the Bermuda" as I keep telling my wife because I have always, always hated it. I still do, but it may be the best option in Georgia for low-cut turf.
> 
> Is celbration sod only? Or seed also?


Georgia is probably too warm for KBG, you won't be disappointed with Bermuda especially if your reel mowing it.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

How does TifGrand compare to Celebration in terms of color?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Tide said:


> How does TifGrand compare to Celebration in terms of color?


Ditto.

Also, to OP. Is that under regulation, and if so, using what? In addition, what HOC?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would say TifGrand is very similar in color to Celebration.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Tide said:
> 
> 
> > How does TifGrand compare to Celebration in terms of color?
> ...


Currently my HOC is 5/8" and I have been applying T-Nex this summer. I'm due for another app actually and will apply that today.


----------



## Meximusprime (Jun 21, 2019)

I went through the same thing. Once I had Celebration in backyard (2020)I ditched the Tifway 419 in front early this year as well. Really awesome color, less fertilizer needed and just overall a better grass.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

Jealous that's the cool season kinda green I'm missing here in Memphis. Although like you said iron N and PGR can improve the 419 to a point. Not that good though &#128077;


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Meximusprime said:


> I went through the same thing. Once I had Celebration in backyard (2020)I ditched the Tifway 419 in front early this year as well. Really awesome color, less fertilizer needed and just overall a better grass.


How did you get rid of your 419? I'm thinking of doing the same after seeing this celebration. I was thinking of spraying it with glyphosate then putting celebration sod down. But I know it will be a ton of work.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Txmx583 Google..."No-Tilling Celebration Bermudagrass".

Pretty cool information!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Txmx583 Google..."No-Tilling Celebration Bermudagrass".
> 
> Pretty cool information!


Will do! Thanks


----------



## Meximusprime (Jun 21, 2019)

Txmx583 said:


> Meximusprime said:
> 
> 
> > I went through the same thing. Once I had Celebration in backyard (2020)I ditched the Tifway 419 in front early this year as well. Really awesome color, less fertilizer needed and just overall a better grass.
> ...


Sorry im just replying to you. I almost went the route ENC brought up but I just had it removed by crew who eventually installed my new sod. If I could do it over I would of sodded front first and then sprigged my backyard.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Meximusprime said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Meximusprime said:
> ...


Thanks! My wife and neighbors think I'm crazy cause my 419 looks so good (to them) but mine is contaminated with some other type of Bermuda that is a different lighter color and it drives me nuts. I may look into hiring a company to do it eventually if I don't feel like doing it myself.


----------

